# Gan 354 M V2



## MarkA64 (Feb 28, 2020)

So, I just got the 354 V2 today.

Right out of the box it's a great cube but a little loose. It's equipped with purple GES nuts, and not the kind of nuts that you can replace with anything you have seen on other Gan cubes. This is a very unique type of GES nut, and it is numerical IPG (you adjust it with your hands and not a tool.)

It definitely turns a lot smoother and more effortlessly than the V1. It also has an all-plastic core making it significantly lighter as well.

It could use a little lube. It is very minimally factory lubed. I suspect this cube would benefit from a gummy or heavier type of lube.

In order for this cube to be a big hit and become my main, it NEEDS a tighter color nut. Purple is just way too loose and makes the cube quite flexible.

And I don't know if this even exists; it did not come with any other color nuts and it doesn't seem available on the official gancube shop. The V2 isn't even available anywhere but SCS and Cubicle and maybe some other online stores (I only use these two.)

The cube grips a lot better than the V1 due to having the same matte finish as the XS.

Conclusion: I loved the original 354. It was my main due to its smaller, more compact design. It still will be unless the V2 gets tighter springs. The V2 is a very good upgrade but simply lacks this important part. I highly recommend the 354 if you like a smaller design.

Happy cubing!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 29, 2020)

Same with the RS apparently, 3 settings: 1, 0.8, 0.6 . They are yellow GES nuts though. They could be different strengths?


----------



## MarkA64 (Feb 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Same with the RS apparently, 3 settings: 1, 0.8, 0.6 . They are yellow GES nuts though. They could be different strengths?



Do you think the RS is using the yellow version of these mysterious fat nuts that haven't been seen before?

I would buy it just to take the springs out.

If you have the RS can you post a picture of the nuts?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 29, 2020)

I don’t have the RS, but you can look at the GES in reviews. I have no idea about the new GES :/
My friend is getting one as a gift though. I can look at it when he gets it.

Edit: 4:39


----------



## MarkA64 (Feb 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I don’t have the RS, but you can look at the GES in reviews. I have no idea about the new GES :/
> My friend is getting one as a gift though. I can look at it when he gets it.
> 
> Edit: 4:39



Yeah that definitely looks like it would fit on the 354 V2. Thanks for showing me this. I will buy an RS for the core and springs. Hopefully in the future Gan can stay on top of stuff.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 29, 2020)

You might want to wait to see if things like replacement parts come out. E.g. the Cubicle has all sorts of cores and miscallaneous items there. And maybe the purple and yellow nuts are just to distinguish different cubes.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 29, 2020)

Just looked at a 354 v2m review, the purple nuts only have 0.6 and 0.8, and since the yellow nuts have the additional option of 1, maybe you can get tighter. Or maybe it means they aren’t compatible.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Just looked at a 354 v2m review, the purple nuts only have 0.6 and 0.8, and since the yellow nuts have the additional option of 1, maybe you can get tighter. Or maybe it means they aren’t compatible.


1 is looser


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 29, 2020)

Sad. I would’ve thought the numbers were strength. Lowest is weakest. Apparently not.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Sad. I would’ve thought the numbers were strength. Lowest is weakest. Apparently not.


The number is the distance from the core(I think in cm)


----------



## MarkA64 (Mar 4, 2020)

So I can confirm the nuts from the RS work on the 354 V2. Makes it a really good cube. Also I can confirm that lower is tigher (0.6 tighter than 0.8).


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 4, 2020)

Wait... So 0.6 on a purple nut is different from a 0.6 on a yellow nut? Hmm. Anyway, I’m glad you got what you wanted!


----------



## MarkA64 (Mar 4, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Wait... So 0.6 on a purple nut is different from a 0.6 on a yellow nut? Hmm. Anyway, I’m glad you got what you wanted!



No it's the same and there's only 2 options on yellow just like purple. Same nut, just different color and strength.


----------

